
The Great Climate Migration Has Begun - aaronbrethorst
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/07/23/magazine/climate-migration.html
======
krakatau1
This kind of migrations were non preventable before but now we have enough
resources and technology to build walls and surveillance to block them
entirely.

Unfortunately, the only thing that is missing is will to do so.

~~~
0xfaded
At some point, the numbers of migrants will overwhelm any technology to detain
them. The only option then will be to kill them. The will to commit mass
murder will be harder to muster than the will to build a wall.

I'd be even more worried about a coming war. Latin America might not be able
to mount a direct challenge to the United States, but an outside power could
easily offer them a better deal than eternal poverty to take up arms for their
side. Heck, the narcos are already well trained and equipped.

Climate change is a problem we can only build ourselves out of. Whether that's
technology to eliminate CO2, or society building to create more stable power
structures. (granted, there are some very cruel stable power structures).

The rich nations won't any longer be able to validly accuse the migrants of
"not solving their own problems", since we caused it. The choices are genocide
or building, and nations do behave wisely once they have exhausted all other
alternatives.

